# Kitchen Timer needed



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

My Polder Triple Timer/Clock/Stopwatch, which I hang over my desk, has died. Not surprising, since I knock it down a lot. It's maybe the third one I've had over many years -- they all suffers the same fate. I like it, but wonder if there is something else out there that would hold up better.

What I need:

1. Clock, preferably 12/24, with a reasonably sized display (this one is about 1/2 inch high in a space 1 3/8 inches wide
2. Stopwatch (same dimensions)
3. At least two count-down timers
4. Magnetic back so I can hang it off my cabinet door

I've read reviews of several of the timers offered by Amazon (the one I have is the Polder 891-90), but trust folks here more. Do you have anything similar, and how do you like it?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I use my cellphone's timer/stopwatch functions mostly.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, then, you're no help. :lol: I almost never turn on my cell phone.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I ended up getting a Maverick, with clock, 3 timers, and a stopwatch. Man, it is *LOUD**.* And it was very inexpensive, at Bed, Bath & Beyond.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

If were not a chef , if were just a household mom's i think we need clock in the kitchen for us to use everytime if we want to cook some cakes ,pastries etc. Time is very necessary for me!


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Cook's Illustrated recommends the Polder 893-90 but the reviews on Amazon are not too favorable

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=polder+893-90&x=15&y=21

However, this is the one I see the chefs wearing on America's Test Kitchen TV show and it is highly rated and less expensive

http://www.amazon.com/Polder-898-95-Clock-Timer-Stopwatch/dp/B000G2OT9U/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1267725246&sr=1-4


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

This SALTER CLOCK AND MULTI-TIMER is just what you want. It's both a count-down and a count-up timer and has a clock function and is 4-timers-in-1.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Any clock can be as long as there a time . if were can aford a automated clock well thats good.


----------

